# Cars at the office



## Steve645 (Dec 5, 2005)

I posted this in the OT forum, but since a lot of fest buddies only post in the 6 section i thought i'd post it here too .

I had my digi camera in my car today so i decided to take some pics. My three producing partners and myself were all at our offices at the same time and we were all parked in our reserved spots. This is a rare occurrence so i decided to snap a few shots off. You can see my lowly six trying to hang with the big boys. Two E60 M5's, a CLS55 and my 6. I wish i were part of the "500 club"....500 horsies would be a lot of fun.


----------



## indiasfinest (Dec 16, 2005)

lol, nice cars, all black, lots of horses


----------



## gbelton (Aug 3, 2003)

*Hmmm*

Let's See...

2 M5 @ about 95K = 190K
1 CLS 55 AMG @ about 100K
1 645Cic @ 83K

Gentlemen, we have a gross ~373K! NOW THAT's alotta Cashola!
Not to mention all the horse power.

Hey my friend enjoy. I for one ain't mad atcha'.

GMAN


----------



## cjwheeling (Jan 26, 2006)

Got any job openings?


----------



## RCK (Jan 29, 2003)

cjwheeling said:


> Got any job openings?


Yea...they need someone to wash their cars


----------



## cjwheeling (Jan 26, 2006)

You bastard! ROFLMAO


----------



## RCK (Jan 29, 2003)

So what do you guys do at this office of yours? I see the F1 plate...:dunno:

Edit: I see producers...nevermind


----------



## Steve645 (Dec 5, 2005)

RCK said:


> So what do you guys do at this office of yours? I see the F1 plate...:dunno:


tv production...F1 is a friend's wheel/suspension/motor mods shop i've used for a long time.


----------



## indiasfinest (Dec 16, 2005)

i hope this isnt a stupid question, why do some of the cars not have REAL plates, lol,


----------



## Steve645 (Dec 5, 2005)

indiasfinest said:


> i hope this isnt a stupid question, why do some of the cars not have REAL plates, lol,


We believe in the no plate policy. If we get pulled over it's a twenty dollar fix it ticket. I personally like my F1 plate, that's why i keep it on.


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

Steve645 said:


> We believe in the no plate policy. If we get pulled over it's a twenty dollar fix it ticket. I personally like my F1 plate, that's why i keep it on.


But aren't you asking for trouble like that? It seems to me a cop would want to pull over a car like that with no plates.


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

So you have no front or rear plate? I'd think you'd be pulled over a lot, no?


----------



## #5880 (Feb 11, 2006)

Is your time so invaluable to sit in traffic court?


----------



## Steve645 (Dec 5, 2005)

nah, never get pulled over. I drove my last car...E55 mbz...for three years without putting my plates on. The trick is leaving your registration sticker in the right corner of your windshield....that and not driving like an idiot.  Also, if you've got a current model car the police assume that the car is brand new. Perhaps a bmw enthusiast policeman would know that the current E64 is badged a 650i, but i've yet to have any problems.


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

Steve645 said:


> nah, never get pulled over. I drove my last car...E55 mbz...for three years without putting my plates on. The trick is leaving your registration sticker in the right corner of your windshield....that and not driving like an idiot.  Also, if you've got a current model car the police assume that the car is brand new. Perhaps a bmw enthusiast policeman would know that the current E64 is badged a 650i, but i've yet to have any problems.


So what about parking tickets? Or have you never gotten one of those?


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

lao270 said:


> Is your time so invaluable to sit in traffic court?


You dont have to sit in traffic court. Its a fix it ticket.

That said I have never met someone that intentenionally refuses to display their tag...how odd... 

Here in FL you would be pulled over very frequently if you ran w/o a tag.


----------



## #5880 (Feb 11, 2006)

That's racist!

Signed Chef


----------



## #5880 (Feb 11, 2006)

LmtdSlip said:


> You dont have to sit in traffic court. Its a fix it ticket.
> .


In Illinois you have to show up in court to prove you fixed it.


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

lao270 said:


> In Illinois you have to show up in court to prove you fixed it.


In FL, and from what I read, in Cali all you have to do is have a cop sign a card that says you fixed it and drop it in the mail.

That said if you drive around Tampa or Miami/ Ft. Lauderdale w/o tags you will get pulled.


----------



## #5880 (Feb 11, 2006)

My towns courthouse is soo crowded, they ticket people in the court parking lot.

It's soo crowded I know someone who called the fire marshall because it exceded the limit, 10 minutes later a cop called out "who's XXXX?", came up to him and asked if he wanted to be arrested!

He sent all the info in to our local FOX newstation.

Our cops suck so bad the white people are afraid of them!


----------



## jkb (Mar 24, 2005)

KA3AX said:


> Yan, it depends on the cop. I was pulled-over twice for having my KZ plate on. Both times I played a stupid student and just got warnings


heh, i had an RU (moscow) plate on my car for the past year (and before that was without front plate for the past 7 years). not a single warning or word from cops  i guess everybody so laid back in california, nobody cares anymore.


----------



## JT///M3 (Feb 16, 2003)

the cops only care if you are driving a crappy car.


----------



## FlyingZ06 (Aug 17, 2006)

Give me the AMG please. Love that body!!!!!!


----------

